# Countertop Gas Cooking Temperature Sensor



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 11, 2018)

*[F] 904.13.1.2 Ignition prevention.*
Cooktops and ranges shall include burners that have been tested and listed to prevent ignition of cooking oil with burners turned on to their maximum heat settings and allowed to operate for 30 minutes

Looking to see if they have this available in portable countertop gas burners. Found one 3 burner cooktop made in Korea.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2018)

*# ! # ! #*

*Francis,*

*Is the one that you found in Korea listed as approved for*
*use in the U.S., ...by a legit certification testing agency \*
*company ?

# ! # ! #*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2018)

How To Spot Fake UL Marks
https://www.ul.com/how-to-spot-fakes/

While it may sometimes be difficult to identify counterfeit goods, counterfeiters are often sloppy in their work. Consumers should be cautious of products found at deep discount stores that are packaged in boxes that do not display the brand, product name or certification label on the box or the product itself. Make sure to look for a reputable certification mark on the box and on the product.

Genuine UL Listing Marks
Genuine UL Listing Marks consist of four elements that can be found on the product in the form of a label, die-stamping, molding, or silk-screening (in certain circumstances this information may appear only on the packaging). Knowing this information may help to verify legitimate UL Marks.

The four elements of a genuine UL Mark are: 
The name and/or certification mark of Underwriters Laboratories (UL in a circle).
The word “LISTED” in capital letters.
A control number (four alpha-numeric characters) or issue number (sequence of typically 4 to 6 numbers). The issue number may or may not be preceded by one or two letters and may or may not be preceded by the phrase “Issue No.”
A product identity (what the product is).


Other markings that may appear next to or in the vicinity of the Listing Mark are:

UL file number (for most products this number is prefixed with an “E”).

Company name or logo.

Model, catalog or type designation.

Electrical ratings.


How to identify counterfeit UL marks

The following warning signs and tips may help to spot products that do not have a genuine UL Listing:

A product whose label does not contain the four elements outlined above.

Any product that references UL on the carton or on the product itself but has no company name, trademark, trade name or other designation authorized by UL.

Low-quality workmanship and/or packaging marks with the letters “UL” side-by-side instead of staggered, the lack of a control or issue number, or the words “Approved” or “Pending” instead of “LISTED” or “CLASSIFIED.”

Product packaging that contains numerous grammatical and spelling errors.

Legitimate products will generally include product manuals that provide applicable safety warnings and instructions for use, care and maintenance of the product. The lack of appropriate documentation may be a warning sign.

Legitimate manufacturers are proud of their products and want to receive consumer feedback. They will almost always provide a toll-free number or other contact information to be used for reporting any problems with the product. Be suspicious if the product or packaging does not display a company name and appropriate contact information.


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> *[F] 904.13.1.2 Ignition prevention.*
> Cooktops and ranges shall include burners that have been tested and listed to prevent ignition of cooking oil with burners turned on to their maximum heat settings and allowed to operate for 30 minutes
> 
> Looking to see if they have this available in portable countertop gas burners. Found one 3 burner cooktop made in Korea.





Are there specs for this requirement???


As in size of pan

Depth of oil????


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 12, 2018)

For electric: UL 858 60A, gas: UL Z2121. In accordance to a 2013 study gas is not as dangerous as electric. https://www.nfpa.org/news-and-research/publications/nfpa-journal/2013/july-august-2013/features/front-burner

"Of the two most common types of stoves, electric stoves appear to be more dangerous than open flame gas stoves. This may seem counterintuitive because an open flame seems more dangerous than a hot metal coil. But the reasons for the higher danger apparent with electric stoves include several key differences.

But in both scenarios, danger can occur when the stove is initially set on high to heat the oil, and then left unattended. (Wijayasinghe & Makey)

it appears that the oil heated on electric stoves auto-ignited more quickly than on gas stoves. The maximum heat release rate was also higher for the electric stove. This corresponds with the reasoning as to why electric stoves are more dangerous than gas stoves." https://drum.lib.umd.edu/bitstream/handle/1903/11333/Buda_Ortins_ResearchPaper.pdf?sequence=2


There's no listing for the 3-burner gas cooktop, but the owners manual provides the following statement.

◆ Features of anti-superheating burner

◆ Automatic extinguishing safety device

•This new burner adding a temperature sensor detecting the temperature of pot, which is  the most efficient safety device, can measure the temperature of the bottom of pot during  cooking, reinforcing the existing safety function preventing superheating.

•Except for automatic fire-extinguishing device as well known, the burner is also equipped with anti-superheating function and fire accident preventive function, assuring your safe cooking.

 Especially, a home with kids or the elderly may use it safely and conveniently.

•Overflowing soup during cooking or extinguished burner by wind may automatically stop gas supply, preventing any leakage.

◆ Pot fire prevention

◆ Take the measures as follows if the anti-superheating function starts.

•Have you ever forgot turning it off while you were heating soup? The anti-superheating burner may automatically detect overheat before a fire, shutting off gas.

◆ Oil superheating prevention

•The anti-superheating burner measures the temperature of a pot during cooking and shut off the gas before reaching the risky temperature. Especially, during frying, which is more dangerous cooking, it may shut off the gas before spontaneous combustion, preventing a fire.

※The anti-superheating burner does not cook automatically. Also, it does not prevent food burning. Anyone can make a cooking mistake and it prevents a fire accident.

There are also aftermarket devices for both electric and gas that monitor movement within a set time and smoke provides a visual and audible warning that it will shut down the appliance  if it isn't reset. However it cannot control the cooking temperature.


----------

